# push press for shoulder mass?



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

what do you guys think of push press as a mass builder compared to other lifts such as military press, seated DB press? how useful is it for bodybuilding purposes? ive been reading a lot the articles on Tnation and CT considers them the best shoulder builder.


----------



## Vassy (Sep 3, 2010)

Try it and see. Different things work for different people.

Skull Crushers are meant to be one of the best Tricep builders, but they don't really do anything for me, I get much better results from CGBP. So....try it and find out.

Maybe it'll work, maybe it won't.

I've found Military Presses best for building my shoulders. But that's just me.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Amazing exercise mate. Push presses are extremely good for adding shoulder mass!


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

push presses / military press = heavy weights. heavy weights and lots of food = mass 

push press and military press are both excellent


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Push press? Is this the same as DB overhead press?


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Push press? Is this the same as DB overhead press?


no its barbell overhead with leg drive


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

crouchmagic said:


> no its barbell overhead with leg drive


What do you mean by leg drive pal? I cant believe I dont know what this is lol....


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

using your legs to help you push it overhead


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

crouchmagic said:


> using your legs to help you push it overhead


Ah rite,I have done these before...just didnt know what they were called. Cheers for clearing it up bud,reps!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Rocky bet you feel like a bright spark right now lol


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Clean and push press I can do a tonne more weight with it than I can doing strict/mili press and I have alot more fun doing it.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Only recently started doing these and really enjoy them,

doing them at the end of a delt workout a the minute, with a nice slow negative.

Might have a pop at the start of the WO when I'm fresher - hopefully then I can go heavier


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I've always considered push press to be the same as military or the jerk of a clean/jerk.

Personally I prefer military press, its more focused upon your shoulder and you can control it a lot more (as your not using your less to "push", but this is my view).

I personally find the push press strains my shoulder joint a lot, where as military doesn't (and i get more of a pump from this).

I prefer light weight clean jerk to burn off lol.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Reminds me I see this the other day, mental or what :thumb:


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Hang clean to push press is my favourite upper body exercise.

Adds lots of power and mass to shoulders and upper back (inc traps).


----------



## danchubbz (Sep 28, 2006)

Great shoulder exercise IMO


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

Jake said:


> Hang clean to push press is my favourite upper body exercise.
> 
> Adds lots of power and mass to shoulders and upper back (inc traps).


ive started doing some power clean + push presses now. could really feel my traps. any advantage to the hang clean compared to the standard power clean?


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

pp is my main shoulder exercise love it wont switch it for anything else.

ill only rotate my second exercises between mill press and db oh press - (all the way down but with no lock out)


----------

